# Keys quick trip



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

A few friends of ours and us went down to Cudjoe Key for a little snapper fishing and lobstering the last few days. We hit some nice coral spots for the first few days and found only one keeper. 

The boys (kids) were getting a little slap happy and I added a pic of my son making the other one cry.. 

We had given up on the lobster and hit the reef for Yellowtail and the girls drank a few to offset getting sea sick. We did well! Once we got home my buddies wife needed a break from the kids and jumped in the kayak. We were staying on a huge flat. She came back an hour later with eyes as big as a dish. I found a hole!!! There are some lobster in it!! It was getting dark so we waited until the morning to check it out. She found a hole alright. We pulled 15 keepers out and there were about another 50 that were close. I was pretty proud of my 4 year old because he swam from the house to the hole which was about 1/4 mile one way.

That night we hit the reef again for Yellowtail and both girls were puking this time so we didn't stay long. We did catch 8 fish and 3 of which were very large for Yellowtail standards. When a Yellowtail pulls drag on my Red Snapper rod it makes me smile!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

*more pics*

More pics


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good stuff there! That's sweet to have a lobster hole that close.

Doesn't look like il make it to the keys this year. My dumbass had to buy a boat.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job James and company...some fine eating right there...thanks for the report and pictures...


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a good time thks for sharing


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Awesome!!*

What a score. You guys did so well. My hat's off to all. Those YT are as good as the bugs IMO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you eat at the Square Grouper?


----------

